# Renewing a child's passport just before turns 18



## JP1234 (30 Jun 2011)

My son's current passport runs out mid August, but he will be turning 18 5 weeks later. We are not travelling anywhere but it's his only form of photo ID which he may need when he goes to college/needs to open a bank account. I have had a look on passport.ie but can't find the answers to these

- can we send in a renewal form just before his 18th and specify it be issued as an adult passport or do we have to wait until after his birthday?

- according to passport.ie new rules state that first time adult applicants have to supply additional photo ID, plus proof of address, the POA would be ok as he has his CAO letters and a credit union account but no photo ID. Would he be classed as first time given he already has a child's passport?  It isn't clear whether it means first time as in never had a passport before.

thanks


----------



## foxylady (30 Jun 2011)

JP1234 said:


> My son's current passport runs out mid August, but he will be turning 18 5 weeks later. We are not travelling anywhere but it's his only form of photo ID which he may need when he goes to college/needs to open a bank account. I have had a look on passport.ie but can't find the answers to these
> 
> - can we send in a renewal form just before his 18th and specify it be issued as an adult passport or do we have to wait until after his birthday?
> 
> ...


 
Get him a garda age card as soon as he turns 18


----------



## JP1234 (30 Jun 2011)

foxylady said:


> Get him a garda age card as soon as he turns 18



Thanks! I must be living on another planet as I didn't even realise they existed!


----------



## flossie (1 Jul 2011)

Be careful - if you let the passport expire it will be a lot more hassle applying for a new onee.

I had to renew a passport when i was about 15 due to name change, and then again when i was 21 (needed electronic one), and both times these were issued for 12 years (they were 10 year passports, plus 2 years grace period from renewing before expiration)


----------



## foxylady (5 Jul 2011)

flossie said:


> Be careful - if you let the passport expire it will be a lot more hassle applying for a new onee.
> 
> I had to renew a passport when i was about 15 due to name change, and then again when i was 21 (needed electronic one), and both times these were issued for 12 years (they were 10 year passports, plus 2 years grace period from renewing before expiration)


 

Why would you renew something that wasnt out of date????


----------



## flossie (5 Jul 2011)

Because the first had to be done due to a name change by deed poll.

Second i was going to the States and i didn't have a passport with a machine readable barcode (my passport was issued by an overseas embassy who didn't put them on) and i would have been required to have a full interview, visa application for the States. Was much easier to get a new passport with a machine readable version.


----------

